# Cork Bark in bulk -MD/VA



## Blocker Institute (Apr 19, 2010)

It is time to build new vivs and that means cork bark!! I usually drive to MD to buy in bulk. Any local Virginia froggers want to do a "group buy"? If so, give me a PM.

FYI, the cork bark comes in bundles that are held together with metal straps, as the cork bark is sold by weight. I get two bundles, and it fills up the back of my F150 truck. You get a great selection of flats and pieces. Some of the pieces I got last time were tall enough to fit a 40 gallon vertical.


----------



## nurse3766 (Apr 8, 2010)

what does it cost? 
im in chesapeake and might be interested
thanks


----------



## frog22 (Sep 8, 2010)

Where do you get it from, a private supplier?


----------



## Blocker Institute (Apr 19, 2010)

We get it from Maryland cork bark. Before making the trip we usually call and ask about their prices, as they depend on quantity. Cork bark tubes are also available. We would not really know the price until we call them and them know the quantity we want.









Our last trip there we purchased two 50 pound bales of corkbark and those took up the entire bed of my full sized pickup truck. We used this to build a ton of tanks (3x 55's, four 40 breeders, 6x 10 gallon verts plus a bunch more). If you want pictures, send me your email address.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

